# March 31 - Charter with Captain Vic Tyson



## Robert_Baltean

Nice. Were yall throwing crabs? I know he favors them this time of year.


----------



## thawk

Yes sir...bite was really slow, probably due to weather.


----------



## phishphood

Those are some solid fish, even the alien one.


----------



## backwaterbandits

Nice fish! I like "Knothead"...Looks like a cross
between a red and a bluegill...


----------



## HaMm3r

Excellent fish!  I seem to recall a report a few years back with a red that had a head disformity like that. It was considerably smaller then, so possibly the same fish? :-?


----------

